# Should I extend My chimney ?



## Kiwicano (Mar 21, 2018)

So I have the Oklahoma Joe, Here in Auckand  new zealand these are $1000-1400 - you lucky walmart shoppers. Anyways i have done the tuning plate mod, used gasket goo and sealed the firebox and used lavalock tape around the door and firebox and also fitted the lavalock Latches . All standard mods. In my last Super cheap but cheerful smoker. I extended my chimney down towards the floor of the smoking chamber. I never had a tuning plate in El cheapo and just was learning as I went, But now with the tuning plate installed in the Ok Joe i am wondering if adding an extension to my chimney outlet extending it out along the inner ceiling of the smoker chamber to the end above the start of the tuning plate will create more of a reverse flow. I've done a pretty bad picture if it helps the red is the flame and heat and the blue is the extension of the chimney I propose.  Would I gain anything from this? I am thinking if i bring the chimney down all I will be doing is putting it near the end of the tuning plate and expelling heat fast before it gets around the chamber .Any help would be apprciated.  i can test run the idea without anything cooking but i dont wanna ruin any protein with an idea that could be far fetched or pointless


----------



## daveomak (Mar 22, 2018)

The length of pipe my add enough friction to the air flow, the draft will suck..  won't suck...  will be less than appealing...


----------



## Kiwicano (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks. Im dubious to try but my curiosity is alerted so i might doa fire run and test it before i do the brisket tomorrow  haha.


----------



## slapaho_injun (Mar 31, 2018)

I have a similar question regarding smoke stack ......can I come out of the top/back of the smoker with my exhaust chimney pipe and then up at a 90 degree angle & cut a hole in the bottom of my pipe at the 90 so any drips will fall to the ground rather than back in to the cooking chamber.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 1, 2018)

Add a second opening to the FB...   the extra air flow will even out temps and sweep moisture out the exhaust... 
If you have moisture dripping inside the exhaust, you don't have enough air flow....


----------



## Kiwicano (Apr 1, 2018)

I will say for once last- weekend when cooking a brisket i never hit the stall. in fact i was so sure my thermometer was bust I changed the batteries and went and reprobed the meat 2 times and then came back to read the thermometer and it just kept climbing and so quickly. 
Having migrated from a real CHEAP offset - the cheapest on the market this was something new haha. No complaints tho, and the brisket was perfect in the end.


----------

